# s13 silvia front end



## 240sxdm (Aug 14, 2006)

I just had a question about the front of a silvia. Where can I find out with the lights, hood, fenders, and bumpers?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

240sxdm said:


> I just had a question about the front of a silvia. Where can I find out with the lights, hood, fenders, and bumpers?


what are you trying to ask? if your looking for a front end go to jgy.cc and they have some there


----------

